# This is plain messed up



## digitalronin (Apr 22, 2005)

*Canine Officer Needs Help*


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree that is messed up. they shold not be killing dogs just because they retire. there is nothing wrong with the dogs


----------



## jdinca (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree that it's messed up but I also think you need to take into account what that dog is trained to do. This isn't the typical family pet.


----------



## BrandiJo (Feb 3, 2006)

Iv heard of cases where the dog is turned over to the training officer after the dog retires, that way he is still with the one who knows how to handle him/her and someone who has a bond to him/her


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 3, 2006)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> Iv heard of cases where the dog is turned over to the training officer after the dog retires, that way he is still with the one who knows how to handle him/her and someone who has a bond to him/her


 

I know this was the case with the City of Flint, and also with the Univeristy of Michigan - Flint. I have a friend who is a canine officer for Pontiac and the dog is his. If the dog retires, then he is 100% responsible for the dog. Which is his plan.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 3, 2006)

It does seem horrible that, after spending their lives serving the needs of people, that the only reward they get is death.  I would think that, if for some reason, an officer was unable to keep his/her dog after the dog retired, that these dogs could be used for other things - like training their replacements.  

Dogs are wonderful in that regard - I know many people who have never had to train a dog since the first one, because they always have 2, and the older one trains the younger one; then, when the older one dies, a new puppy is adopted, to be trained by the now-senior member of the pair.


----------



## Drac (Feb 4, 2006)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> Iv heard of cases where the dog is turned over to the training officer after the dog retires, that way he is still with the one who knows how to handle him/her and someone who has a bond to him/her


 
True..The K-9 officer I work with retired and his "partner" WAS and IS a family pet and has also retired..He is spending his days playing with his handler's Grandson..


----------



## Cujo (Feb 5, 2006)

Messed up. The dog should be released to his handler to live out his life. That is no way to reward a dog for dedicated service to the community.

Pax
Cujo


----------



## dobermann (Feb 5, 2006)

jdinca said:
			
		

> I agree that it's messed up but I also think you need to take into account what that dog is trained to do. This isn't the typical family pet.


 
where do you think the dog lives? in the shelf next to the handgun and is only taken out when needed? i dont know about over there, but here this dogs live with their owner, and they are their owners!! so, its not only a "pet" for work but also one that goes with the family. a dog is packanimal. a dog not being able to be with his pack will get disturbed. look at the ones that spend their lives in a kennel.

this is plain gruesome! the people deciding this should get locked away after worktime and being shot at their retirement as well!


----------



## Dan G (Feb 5, 2006)

Cujo said:
			
		

> Messed up. The dog should be released to his handler to live out his life. That is no way to reward a dog for dedicated service to the community.
> 
> Pax
> Cujo


 
And it is a really bad way to reward the handler for his service to the community. The handlers would likely feel gutted to lose their dogs.


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 5, 2006)

It is sad...what do they do to the horses? If an animal (human included) serves the community, then they should have a retirment plce...but to kill an animal for no other reason then it is slightly past its used by date is wrong!


----------

